# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  anavar ? pains?

## dhonda

My gf just started taking anavar a couple days ago. As of last night she started complaining of pains in her v area. Today she is still having those pains n says it's hard for het to walk. She is taking 2.5 in the am n 2.5 in the evening. Possible sides maybe?

----------


## gearbox

I am not sure. Van is very mild but I know a few who have had stomach intestine problems with running an oral. Is it lower lower abdomen or actually v area.

----------


## dhonda

It's lower abdominal area, she's noticed lot less pain today. I'm wondering if it's just her body tryin to get used to it.

----------


## gearbox

Take right after a meal and water water water.

Probiotics help also.

----------


## dhonda

Thanks I will let her know that, it seems she is doing a lot better. Wondering if maybe it was just a fluke. Again thanks!!

----------


## gearbox

> Thanks I will let her know that, it seems she is doing a lot better. Wondering if maybe it was just a fluke. Again thanks!!


definitely body adjusting to the compound. var is mild but your gastro tract can have some symptoms for a few days when you start. Got a few peeps who can run orals period cause they get lower stomach aches/cramps

----------

